# Problem with my external drive



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a 500GB Maxtor One-Touch 4 hooked to my VIP622. Works fine except for one big thing. I always have to do a hard reset (holding power button on unit for ten seconds) of my 622 to get it to be able to communicate with the drive. If I try the drive without a hard reset it says things "there was a problem accessing the USB device" or "the USB device is in use by the other TV."

Anyway to fix this, or do I just have to keep reseting everytime I use the drive for the rest of my life?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you get the same message when the 622 is in single-mode?

You may want to try doing a hard-reset...pulling the 622 A/C power, waiting 10 seconds, and then plugging it back in.

FYI, a front-panel reset is a soft-reset, and does not always clear everything a hard reset may.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

If this is the same model I have. I believe It's made by seagate and has the same problem as they do. You have to use the PC utility that came with it to set the sleep timer to never. Should work fine after that. Mine did.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I second that.... If the Sleep timer is on, you have to turn it off using the utility software. Then it will not go into sleep mode (but, if you don't care, I used to just be able to un-plug the HDD from the power source and let it re-boot... then I could see it, but that was on a 722...)


----------



## jeffnebraska (Nov 8, 2006)

Got a VIP722 up and running (my 622 went upstairs to my new bedroom TV) and the problem with the external drive didn't change. I confirmed that unplugging and re powering up the drive does fix the problem, but it's, of course, a hassle.

Hadn't seen this suggestion re: the sleep time until today. Will try that ASAP. Is there a simple utility to download, or do I actually need to find the disc that came with my drive (somewhere in my crawl space)?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Most drive makers put the software on their web sites. Look at the site for whoever made your drive and download it from there if that's easier than finding the original CD.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

It was stated on the last Tech Chat that the Seagate problem is being addressed in the next software version, slated to start downloading 11/20.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

olguy said:


> It was stated on the last Tech Chat that the Seagate problem is being addressed in the next software version, slated to start downloading 11/20.


A new software version. I just felt a twinge in the pit of my stomach. I wonder if we'll all be "giving thanks" for this one. Turkey anyone?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> A new software version. I just felt a twinge in the pit of my stomach. I wonder if we'll all be "giving thanks" for this one. Turkey anyone?


Yeah, when the fix is for an EHD by brand and it isn't your brand one tends to get a little paranoid. As they say, just because your paranoid....

Think I'll make sure none of my WD EHDs are plugged into my 722 overnight.


----------



## azcoronadog (Jul 11, 2005)

I was having the same problem with a Maxtor 750G OneTouch 4 drive, so I loaded the software and turned off the sleep mode. Once I've had enough time to test it, I'll post back and let everyone know if that fixed it.


----------



## azcoronadog (Jul 11, 2005)

Turning off the sleep mode seems to have fixed the issue.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

azcoronadog said:


> Turning off the sleep mode seems to have fixed the issue.
> Thanks for the tip!


can you reset the sleep mode after you already have shows loaded on the hard drive? i bought the maxtor 4 500 gig last month and like to change the sleep mode-but i already have a bunch of shows on it- if you can change it without loosing your shows just how do you do it?
thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Change it - it will not affect anything written on the disk !


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Change it - it will not affect anything written on the disk !


thanks so much - that's a relief!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i just tried hooking up my maxtor onetouch 4 to my desktop to disable the sleep mode and it's not being recognized. i tried with three different computers - no luck to get the maxtor software to launch. at first when i hook it up i get 'new hardware found' followed by a balloon stating "maxtor" but again the software doesn't load. any ideas? i want to disable the sleep mode as above... when i first got the maxtor i hooked it up directly to my 722 - and there are shows on it.

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you could - open the enclosure, remove HDD from it and connect it directly to your PC before run Maxtor utility.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If you could - open the enclosure, remove HDD from it and connect it directly to your PC before run Maxtor utility.


thanks - how is that different that just hooking it up? i'm not a computer wiz (obviously) but curious...
i thought the maxtor software was supposed to launch automatically once connected to the computer - mine doesn't launch

thanks again


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Less one controller in the chain - USBtoSATA.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Less one controller in the chain - USBtoSATA.


thanks - i'll give it a go..


----------

